# need help with Viper alarm model 791xv



## edouble555 (Aug 14, 2010)

Please some1 help me bcuz the place where i bought this thing is now closed. I have the viper on a 2000 Mitsubishi galant my remote works fine but inside the car the blue light that used to flash to tell me it was set just stays on now and the alarm itself doesnt work. you can shake the car all day the alarm wont go off. help me please i cant find trouble shooting info for this thing anywhere.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

seems like it is in Valet mode, although the keyless entry will still work the alarm will not. Look under the dash for a push buttong and hit that 3 times, it should chirp the alarm 3 times this will take the alarm out of valet mode. You have to find the push button....they all have one somewhere and I dont know where they would have put it, except for glove box or under the dash.


----------



## edouble555 (Aug 14, 2010)

THANX lcurle that did the trick


----------

